# it needs work



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

http://s59.photobucket.com/albums/g297/hdt_1/


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

here is what is left of my ride. as soon as you start to mod your car and put time into it someone comes along and takes it away.


----------



## Vector22 (Aug 20, 2006)

gxe sticker with ser emblems, nice lol

your right, it does need work


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

you must have got hit hard, cause your front bumper in on your hood! LOL


----------



## B13 GTi-R (Sep 5, 2006)

just a little touch up paint & dent poper...shell be fine!


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

that hood scoop needed to go anyways,........


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

well we don`t have to worry about it any more it is in the junk yard in the sky i only got 4800 for it. and now i`m walking.


----------

